# What's your favorite supplement company?



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't have one, there are aspects that are better or worst from company to company, but I don't have the budget to have a favorite.


----------



## Soviet (Feb 16, 2012)

i personally like, universal nutrition, bsn, dymatize elite 7, bodybuildingxxcom even has a good one... i def gonna try ironmaglabs


----------



## dgp (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone, that sends me free shit


----------



## Soviet (Feb 16, 2012)

dgp said:


> Anyone, that sends me free shit



best company hands down!!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 16, 2012)

Supplement Direct, Evogen Nutrition


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 16, 2012)

Does Kirkland count? I buy all my vitamins, minerals, fish oil, and joint support from them.


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 16, 2012)

IML...now where's my free shit, haha! Seriously, besides the IML supps I use, most of the stuff I buy is generic.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 16, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Do you have a favorite brand?



IML of course.  I get all my product free


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 16, 2012)

TGBSupplements and TrueNutrition, and of course IML.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 16, 2012)

We don't have much of a problem sending out free shirts.  We currently only have small, XL and 2X.  We are redesigning the logo.  Those ones we may not hand out as easily   





Should be out soon!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 16, 2012)

Like the new logo Prince, when will these be available?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)

^^^^ Soon, I hope.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 16, 2012)

Love the new design


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 16, 2012)

I 2nd that bro it def caught my attention. When those come out hit me up. That is a wicked design. Now as far as companies go I like IML products especially cycle support, Myofusion by Gaspari, Scivation's Xtend, BPS Endosurge and Combustion, Athletix for their wicked low price stacks, and PP for ton of reasons, and APS. Best thing for me is all my favorites are always carried at Orbit so makes easy ordering and fast.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


>


WickEd.   Want.


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


>



Id rock that in the gym.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2012)

NOW and Dymatize!


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 17, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> NOW and Dymatize!


 
Bro I love your avitar name. I wish I'd thought of that lol. These shirts are wicked.


----------

